# Sunday's Show and Tell ... 8/16/29



## jd56 (Aug 16, 2020)

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as love pictures!

Busy week for me.
Recieved my 2nd Electric conversion kit. This one went on my 30s Hawthorne.
Also recieved the Pixie (thx jpromo) for my grandson and bought some training wheels (Goldengreek) for the grandson.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## buck hughes (Aug 16, 2020)

1923 Mead Pathfinder.


----------



## vincev (Aug 16, 2020)

Garage sale find,I wont say what this is.If you know dont say anything,just give it a "like".I am just curious to see who how many know what it is. It was made around 1890/1900.It sat in an old garage and even at the garage sale nobody knew what it was so it sat there unsold till the end.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 16, 2020)

vincev said:


> Garage sale find,I wont say what this is.If you know dont say anything,just give it a "like".I am just curious to see who how many know what it is. It was made around 1890/1900.It sat in an old garage and even at the garage sale nobody knew what it was so it sat there unsold till the end.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1248266
> ...



Ooops didn't read all the way through! V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Aug 16, 2020)

Instant used car lot, dealer promo models, a few have a little damage and a few are missing small parts but still had to have them


----------



## stoney (Aug 16, 2020)

kirk thomas said:


> I picked these up and will be selling soon or make me an offer. I will list each separate after I check them out. If you see something you need make me an offer. View attachment 1248248
> 
> View attachment 1248249
> 
> ...




Nice haul Kirk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 16, 2020)

stoney said:


> Instant used car lot, dealer promo models, a few have a little damage and a few are missing small parts but still had to have them
> 
> View attachment 1248271



Digg'n that Marlin! Nice score. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 16, 2020)

I've been gone to training for the past six weeks in preparation for my deployment to Afghanistan so had a few things waiting for me. Some tricycle grips and an original manual for my Kirby vacuum, a 1940 Schwinn dealers catalog with a treasure trove of info in it thanks to @bobcycles. A small assortment of trade pins from Jeff @39zep, a NOS set of pedals to upgrade my Donald Duck from Carl @Buddyroe, and finally a ca. 1938 Mercury "Rams Horn" tricycle from Mark @cr250mark. Even though I may be 7400 miles away with an 8 1/2 hour time difference I still plan on keeping in touch, contributing, and adding to my collection. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Aug 16, 2020)

vincev said:


> Garage sale find,I wont say what this is.If you know dont say anything,just give it a "like".I am just curious to see who how many know what it is. It was made around 1890/1900.It sat in an old garage and even at the garage sale nobody knew what it was so it sat there unsold till the end.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1248266
> ...



clay pigien launcher


----------



## stezell (Aug 16, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Ooops didn't read all the way through! V/r Shawn



Pull!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 16, 2020)

spoker said:


> clay pigien launcher





vincev said:


> If you know dont say anything,just give it a "like".



Vince did not want you to say what it is


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 16, 2020)

This “folk art” Bluebird saddle was discovered by the owners of a defunct TN hardware store in a discard pile. 

Original top still retaining faint Troxel stamp was repaired at some point with a riveted nose flap and course leather stitching around the outside edge. Perhaps they added the jewel then as a cherry on top? 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Aug 16, 2020)

Jesse McCauley said:


> This “folk art” Bluebird saddle was discovered by the owners of a defunct TN hardware store in a discard pile.
> 
> Original top still retaining faint Troxel stamp was repaired at some point with a riveted nose flap and course leather stitching around the outside edge. Perhaps they added the jewel then as a cherry on top?
> 
> ...




How cool would that look on a well used Bluebird


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Aug 16, 2020)

Hope.!!!you and your family & friends.

Are doing great. Bless Bless & Blessings.

For Everyone else.

Ok this is my finds.! ( B.parts)
(3/grips) originals.!!! I need (1 more coke B.) Grips. But i an not worry ,cause Sooooon or later I'll find it. And  (3) Morrow hubs
(Fi)    (G1)  (P1).
And a couples nicest.!!! parts from.
The Chrome shop. 

Thanks and have a bless day with family and friends and enjoy your bikes either boys.!!!! or girls.!!!!


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 16, 2020)

Jesse McCauley said:


> This “folk art” Bluebird saddle was discovered by the owners of a defunct TN hardware store in a discard pile.
> 
> Original top still retaining faint Troxel stamp was repaired at some point with a riveted nose flap and course leather stitching around the outside edge. Perhaps they added the jewel then as a cherry on top?
> 
> ...




Jessie 
Beautiful irreplaceable keeper There
If that one could talk Id love to hear the story 
Specially get a glimps or the Gentleman at work 
Stitching that up ! 
Thanks for showing it 

mark


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 16, 2020)

spoker said:


> clay pigien launcher


----------



## higgens (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks to stevo the complete skylark


----------



## Wheeler (Aug 16, 2020)

Well hooda knowd sum Jasper would cumlong n take him nat dun old sigoggled saddle away in his poke?
 Kin ya majin nat?


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 16, 2020)

vincev said:


> Garage sale find,I wont say what this is.If you know dont say anything,just give it a "like".I am just curious to see who how many know what it is. It was made around 1890/1900.It sat in an old garage and even at the garage sale nobody knew what it was so it sat there unsold till the end.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1248266
> ...



I sure had a lot of fun with one of those.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Aug 16, 2020)

Picked this up today at Dudley Swap meet . Thanks to fellow CABEr  Igrinnings


----------



## catfish (Aug 16, 2020)

I had a good week.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 16, 2020)

catfish said:


> I had a good week.
> View attachment 1248404




WOW! That lasalle tank is beyond killer, one of my favorite color combos


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 16, 2020)

cr250mark said:


> Jessie
> Beautiful irreplaceable keeper There
> If that one could talk i.d. love to hear the story
> Specially get a glimps or the Gentleman at work
> ...




Thanks Mark, despite not owning a bluebird I fell in love with this saddle the second I saw it. I’m a sucker for a farm fix and a craftsman farm fix is even better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 16, 2020)

catfish said:


> I had a good week.
> View attachment 1248404




I can think of a great home for that tank.....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 16, 2020)

Some parts arrived for a handful of special projects; also the late 35/early 36 Huffman Dayton Safety Streamline catalog reprints are now available (I only have 4 left for sale).


----------



## IngoMike (Aug 16, 2020)

1952 Mercury Strato Line - In storage over 50+ years and barely ridden.


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 16, 2020)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Thanks Mark, despite not owning a bluebird I fell in love with this saddle the second I saw it. I’m a sucker for a farm fix and a craftsman farm fix is even better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Someone with good handy skills
Simply implemented his smarts and “maybe” unknowingly
To himself Created something so sweet for us to appreciated 
So many Years later !
Killer


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 16, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Some parts arrived for a handful of special projects; also the late 35/early 36 Huffman Dayton Safety Streamline catalog reprints are now available (I only have 4 left for sale).
> View attachment 1248417
> 
> View attachment 1248419
> ...




Brant 
Also killing it with some excellent goodies


----------



## srfndoc (Aug 16, 2020)

IngoMike said:


> 1952 Mercury Strato Line - In storage over 50+ years and barely ridden.
> View attachment 1248406




Looks like my 57 Evans Colson:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustngrease (Aug 16, 2020)

Came up with a few goodies this week form a couple of homies


----------



## tech549 (Aug 16, 2020)

had a great day today at the Dudley swap,moved enough parts to purchase a bike that was looking at me for 4 hours,got an really nice elgin saddle,and was able to pay for my new find.many thanks to ed ,and john.


----------



## rickyd (Aug 16, 2020)

Owned 2-3 years finally put it together today so it’s somewhat new ha


----------



## Rustngrease (Aug 16, 2020)

This came my way as well, cool ol folder in great shape has the kick back hub, tradable for something toc, parts


----------



## Kato (Aug 16, 2020)

buck hughes said:


> 1923 Mead Pathfinder.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1248257
> ...


----------



## Tri-Cyclen (Aug 16, 2020)

Great morning at the Dudley,Ma bike show today. Lots of great bikes and people there and love the new location. Met some cabers there and being from Leominster,ma I couldn’t pass on a 1938 Iver Johnson model 95L ladies Airlite from Pete in Fitchburg. My first Iver and was happy to bring it home a few mere miles from where it was built some 80 years ago. Pete said unusual to find this model in black and the og paint was in great shape. Has some nice features like the narrow racing fork I liked as well as original seat, nice head badge and a rear rack. Will have to source some better rims and tires but still a keeper for me! Thanks Pete!

[



AT



TA



CH



=f



ul



l]



12



48



71



1[



/ATTACH]


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 16, 2020)

I didn’t get any complete bikes at the swap today . (That happens once in a while) I’ve been lucky finding some pretty nice bikes in the wild though. Was able to get some neat stuff for my bikes. It was just good to have a swap feel lucky about that.  People where very good about mask wearing overall from what I saw and was glad to see that . But a bit sad that’s the way things need to be at this point and time. Just happy to be at a swap and see bike friends at this point that was more important to me than finding stuff.


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 16, 2020)

Just one grab this week. Picked it up today from a fellow CABE member. Prewar Schwinn New World


----------



## lgrinnings (Aug 16, 2020)

I promised myself I wouldn’t buy anything today at the swap, but I couldn’t say no to this killer t-shirt from Nick Bennett.


----------



## JRE (Aug 16, 2020)

Picked up a Badge and some hardware for my 35 Shelby Non Wishbone frame project today from JLF.


----------



## ballooney (Aug 16, 2020)

Picked this up today off local Craig’s...looks like a ‘36 Colson LWB double bar roadster. Fenders can’t be right and crank looks schwinn (not peaked)? Drop stand is beefy but doesn’t look correct. Any help identifying what is correct and what is not is appreciated. @fordmike65























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 16, 2020)

More pinewood derby cars  and a Delta Electric co. letter cover


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 16, 2020)

my very first car was a 1949 Chevrolet Coupe. 44 years later I still have it, though it is in pieces. I collect all sorts of 1949 Chevrolet items, but have only one 49 Promo until now 

in addition to my first car, I had a 49 sedan like this for a couple years as well. it was all Grandpa'd out with all the extra bumper guards and a visor, but had a 350 and disc brakes.


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 17, 2020)

vincev said:


> Garage sale find,I wont say what this is.If you know dont say anything,just give it a "like".I am just curious to see who how many know what it is. It was made around 1890/1900.It sat in an old garage and even at the garage sale nobody knew what it was so it sat there unsold till the end.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1248266
> ...



Clay pigeon launcher...


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 17, 2020)

Received couple cool items this week....







Wheel bell and SD license plate! Pretty cool...


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 17, 2020)

I made an unexpected non-bike purchase when a good running Flathead Ford popped up locally.


----------



## JRE (Aug 17, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I made an unexpected non-bike purchase when a good running Flathead Ford popped up locally.
> View attachment 1249474



Sweet I'd like to find a 53 Merc Flat head to build up for a project.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 17, 2020)

JRE said:


> Sweet I'd like to find a 53 Merc Flat head to build up for a project.



Same here, but I couldn't pass this up as a back up motor. If funds allow in the future, I might build it up with a Merc 4" crank, alum heads, cam etc. For now I just want a good running driver to cruise around town and to work once in a while.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 17, 2020)

I was gifted this 76 Mini Scrambler by a good friend's cousin Miguel. My grandson will get lots of use out of it. Will be looking for a set of original hubs to lace up to S7 hoops.


----------



## Curious Velo (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm so happy that you like it, that was obviously the hope.  I think the graphics are just amazing.  Thank you for helping me decide on that one. Funnily enough of the three designs submitted each had their support so I went ahead and had all three done.  Now to work out what to do for the Iver Johnson show.  




lgrinnings said:


> I promised myself I wouldn’t buy anything today at the swap, but I couldn’t say no to this killer t-shirt from Nick Bennett.
> 
> View attachment 1248956


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 17, 2020)

I know...late to the party... Here are my Dudley finds! It was a slow day not too many new buyers but good times overall catching up with my New England homies and local Cabers. I sure wanted to pick up a few more high ticket items but it will have to wait till my bbb improves! (Bike Buying Budget lol)

A few things I did find within my budget I am happy to add to my keep/build pile~

Iver badged Lovell Diamond and this cool green guard!!

Russ Zane & I went for another visit with Rose and Mike after the show and had an awesome time! I was drooling particularly over his incredible group of Monark aluminum Superframe models...

Enjoy!

Nate VT


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 17, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> I know...late to the party... Here are my Dudley finds! It was a slow day not too many new buyers but good times overall catching up with my New England homies and local Cabers. I sure wanted to pick up a few more high ticket items but it will have to wait till my bbb improves! (Bike Buying Budget lol)
> 
> A few things I did find within my budget I am happy to add to my keep/build pile~
> 
> ...



Looks like an original paint Colson feather guard. Nice


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 17, 2020)

Heres what I got......

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 18, 2020)

I know it's Tuesday and all, but I bought this Saturday and it came in the mail today.

On top of that it is really freaking cool, and really new, yet really old.

:eek:


----------

